# Der Eidselva



## Carphunter 1 (30. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
fahren Anfang Juni nach Norwegen und wollte mal wissen ob schon jemand am Eidselva auf Lachs gefischt hat? Sind ganz in der Nähe und wollten es dieses Jahr mal probieren auf Lachs.
Welche Angeltechnik ist dort angebracht? Welche Köder nimmt man? Haben den Bericht in der Angelwoche gelesen. Sind absolute Neulinge im Bereich Lachs im Fluß!
Danke im voraus für die Antworten!!!|wavey:
Gruß 
Carphunter 1


----------



## fluefiske (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Eidselva*

Hallo ,
am Eidselva war ich schon ein paar Mal in den vergangenen Jahren.Dort hatte ich auch meine ersten Lachskontakte auf die Einhandfliegenrute.Das kuriose war,daß ich die beiden Bisse jeweils in den ersten 5 Minuten bekam und dann den ganzen Tag nix mehr.
Mir gefällt es dort gut und ich werde voraussichtlich dieses Jahr für einen Tag dort mein Glück versuchen.
Die beiden Strecken waren Stokkenes und Björlo.
Karten gibt es im Sportgeschäft in Nordfjordeid,aber auch beim Bauern direkt am Fluß.Wenn Du die Strasse entlang fährst,siehst Du die hölzernen Fische,die Dir den Weg zeigen.Kartenpreise ca. 25€.

http://www.eidselva.no/

Gruß Erich


----------



## Carphunter 1 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der Eidselva*

Vielen Dank Erich für die Info!
Werden es dann mal dort probieren auf Lachs!!!|supergri
Bin ja echt gespannt was dort geht.
Gruß
Carphunter 1


----------

